# New Toy



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

My new toy arrived today. ;-)

Picture Here 

Tim


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

A brand new toy sitting out there, waiting on ya, and YOU'RE IN THE HOUSE PLAYING ON THE COMPUTER! 
What's wrong with you? It came with headlights, didn't it? 
 

Just kidding! Looks real nice! Congrats!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I too second the congratulations and add that I'm impressed!!

yours is bigger!! 


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/KubotaB751030Jul04007Small.jpg">


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

TimN,
Congrats on the new tractor. Its one nice looking toy. Good Luck.
Harry :spinsmile


----------

